# Marty's gear.



## mjb1023 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi guys and girls, 
Here is the gear in my media room.
Mitsubishi WD57732...1080p DLP rear PJ.
Sony PS3...used for Blu-Ray movies and some gaming.
Time Warner HD8000...High Def DVR
Sony DVPNS900V...used for SACDs, CDs
Marantz SR7002...7.1 receiver used as a Pre/Pro.
Marantz MM8002...140x8 power amp (only using 5chs now)
Focal 816s...Chorus V tower speakers for Left and Right channels.
Focal cc800...Matching center speaker
Polk RC 85...inwall surround speakers.
Martin Logan Descent I subwoofer
Audioquest cable


----------

